# Christopher Walken is the Man



## JohnGill (Dec 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;aZbckwYY9r4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZbckwYY9r4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZbckwYY9r4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 30, 2008)

Funny, were was that from?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 30, 2008)

All I can say in response is... I've got a fever and the only prescription is MORE COWBELL!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 30, 2008)

One of my 5 year old's favorite quotes. Here he is in a deep fever.









toddpedlar said:


> All I can say in response is... I've got a fever and the only prescription is MORE COWBELL!


----------



## crhoades (Dec 30, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> All I can say in response is... I've got a fever and the only prescription is MORE COWBELL!



In honor of another's great sense of humor...

[video=youtube;q4royOLtvmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4royOLtvmQ[/video]


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 30, 2008)

He's Bruce Dickenson!

[video=metacafe;1017105/more_cowbell/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1017105/more_cowbell/[/video]


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 30, 2008)

That's the first multimedia thing I show in our Sound & Musical Acoustics class


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the 'More Cowbell" app on my iPhone Fred, how about you?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 30, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I have the 'More Cowbell" app on my iPhone Fred, how about you?



No. Do you have a link?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 30, 2008)

It's 99 cents.

More Cowbell!


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Dec 30, 2008)

*Christopher Walken for President!*

Walken 2008 - Campaign Website

(Spoof website)


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 30, 2008)

I do not think that I have ever seen this side of Christopher Walken berfor, but he is really funny.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 31, 2008)

He's genuinely crazy! One of my friends was staying in a Hotel in LA and went down to the gym late at night to get in a discreet workout (this person is publicly known), when he entered the gym he was surprised to find Christopher Walken running on a treadmill smoking a cigarette.

Walken took forever and being the lone treadmill my friend politely asked Walken how long he'd be to which he received the strangest response known to man:

"What?" Walken replied between puffs as he turned to address his questioner then he pulled something out of his breast pocket "I have a whole pack."

This goofball intended to jog on a treadmill through an entire pack of cigarettes, just picture this odd response in your head with Walken's cadence and mannerisms, BIZARRE!


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 31, 2008)

Martin Marsh said:


> I do not think that I have ever seen this side of Christopher Walken berfor, but he is really funny.



I can't remember where I read it, nor if it's even true, but it's my understanding that Christopher Walken once trained as a dancer. 

I always thought that video was a great one. And he is an extremely funny "bad" man in his movies. I first saw him in "The Deer Hunter" where he played a great part. But I've also liked him in "The Rundown" and "Balls of Fury."


----------

